# buy commercial does



## svtbronco (Aug 23, 2013)

This is my third post since yesterday. Im very interested in raising meat goats and have learned quite bit.It is just the little details I'm trying to figure out. I was wondering what is the rule of thumb for buying commercial does. I have not found many farms around me that deal with replacements. I didnt know if you trying to get money back off 2 kiddings. Im thinking about Savannahs, Kiko, and Boer. Opinions please


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

My commercial does are mostly boers, but the doe that raised the best kids is a boer/mancha cross, dairyXmeat does to a meat buck equals great kids


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I like twins off of any thing after its first kidding, they will make it back by their second kidding, sometimes even the first


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are just starting out- Always be careful from where you buy from.. CL is becoming a more serious problem. Buy from a good knowledgeable breeder that has a good clean herd. If you can afford it - at least get a fullblood buck that is registered or registerable AND from a good quality place. You won't have as much trouble re-selling him when you need new blood and you can be assured to be able to register your 'kids' from that buck. Boers are quite popular and much more in abundance than the other meat goat breeds. Start small with only a few Does. You can cull your herd each year to keep your best. Buy a Doe that doesnt have any deformed teat structures or one that has kidded successfully before. Most important- check the goat all over - teat structures -even the hooves to see if there is any hoof issues..Be very concerned about any lumps and learn about CL and what it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said Merry


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. have to say. learned a lot on here from Pam.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

svtbronco said:


> I was wondering what is the rule of thumb for buying commercial does. I have not found many farms around me that deal with replacements. I didnt know if you trying to get money back off 2 kiddings. Im thinking about Savannahs, Kiko, and Boer. Opinions please


As far as I'm concerned, the only difference between a commercial doe and a registered doe is a piece of paper. I look for correct conformation, excellent mothering ability, and good milkers. I do not go for 2 kidding in 3 years because it takes a whole lot of feed and it wears the does down too fast. As far as what breed goes, I love my Kikos, but that is something you will have to decide for yourself.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

weight gain would be right up there for me. strong legs and good structure.

A good saying to go by is, "You build a meat herd from the ground up." Another words you need strong thick boned legs. Thickness of bone is there to support muscle. A good structured animal that has a good topline and strong legs is going to hold up longer and have nice structured kids that will sell for more at market.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. 



Thanks Merry


----------

